# تعلم بالفيديو استنتاج المسقط الثالث فى الرسم الهندسى



## captainhass (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

هنا ان شاء الله هتلاقى فيديوهات بسيطة عن كيفية استنتاج المسقط الثالث


http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/drawing.php​


----------



## تمتتمت (26 نوفمبر 2009)

Merci


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك لله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## زرقة السماء (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل لدي


----------



## captainhass (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد*

شكرا على الردود

و الرابط مرة أخرى للتأكيد

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/drawing.php​


----------



## زرقة السماء (26 نوفمبر 2009)

captainhass قال:


> شكرا على الردود
> 
> و الرابط مرة أخرى للتأكيد
> 
> http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/drawing.php​



شكرا جزيلا موقع ممتاز جدا لكل المهتمين بالميكانيكا


----------



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية على ردودكم الطيبة

و اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم فعلا​


----------



## captainhass (3 مارس 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## kindheart186 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## عماد داود (20 أبريل 2010)

نتمنى لك الموفقية والتقدم انشاء الله


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## captainhass (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## Eng lfc (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## captainhass (17 يونيو 2010)

eng lfc قال:


> شكرا جدا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## 1998 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سعيد معمل (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tarek495 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*الرابط لا يعمل*


----------

